# bass on blackwater



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

well what do you think ther goweing to hit??


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Try slow rolling a white-bladed spinner-bait, Or jerk bait or if all else fails, plastic worm.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Good Luck rubber boat....waiting on :takephoto


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

My buddy fished blackwater over the weekend and he said he caughta nice 6 pounder on a shad colored crankbait.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

rubber worm or a suspending jerkbait but with the jerkbait, twitch it down a few feet then pause at least 5 seconds before the next twitch. they slam it when it just sits there intheir face. resembles a dying bait fish.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

White spinner bait has worked well the past week in the neighborhood pond.

Two fish over 5 pounds and umpteen little ones.


----------

